# Ipsy October 2015 Glam Bags *Spoilers Included*



## Bizgirlva (Sep 22, 2015)

October glam bag spoilers!



Spoiler


----------



## Ashley Losie (Sep 22, 2015)

Definitely want matte!


----------



## Saiza (Sep 22, 2015)

I'd kill for the liquid lipstick, but know I stand no chance in hell of getting it. I swear Ipsy just ignores my profile and feedback.


----------



## smiletorismile (Sep 22, 2015)

I already have the Mary-Lou so I'm just destined to get it again...even though they do like to send me lip products over face products so maybe there's hope for the liquid lipstick!


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 22, 2015)

I already have both of these.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laura10801 (Sep 23, 2015)

I have and love Mary Lou and don't need more of it.  That probably means I will get it.  I love theBalm Matte eye products, I hope I get the lipstick.


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm glad I canceled now, it seems this sub is just not for me.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm so excited for a product from theBalm! I loved the nude dude eyeshadow Ipsy sent out last time. I ended up buying the palette even though I'm not a big eyeshadow person. Spoilers for my birthday month are off to a good start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkita63 (Sep 24, 2015)

The balm yay I'll take the matte lip please! Also for the balm lovahhhsss, the balm is on hautelook tomorrow!


----------



## jolibean (Sep 25, 2015)

I've never tried a product from The Balm, so they're both interesting to me.

I would pick the lippie if asked, but just because I'm highlighter dumb. I always just look greasy, it's not a good look for me.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Oct 1, 2015)

This months bag.. I'm happy it's a top zip not sure about it other than that. I like the concept but it could've been done better in my opinion.


----------



## Jen51 (Oct 1, 2015)

Eh..I've gotten worse from them.  I think my favorites are the designer one with the flowers and the silver glitter one.  The perpetual teenybopper in me loves anything sparkly.


----------



## sarahtyler (Oct 2, 2015)

Mary Loumanizer is so nice, but I already own a full size. Naturally, I will get it in my bag.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Oct 5, 2015)

More Spoilers!! Finally!!!


----------



## Saiza (Oct 5, 2015)

I LOVE these spoilers but at the same time makes me so sad, I'd kill for the Laura Geller but know I'll never get it in my lifetime. I swear Ipsy just blindfolds themselves and tosses things in a bag for me. Usually get stuck with things I don't like at all.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Oct 5, 2015)

Only tarte really stands out to me. Anyone know what the mica and dose are?


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Oct 5, 2015)

Is that purple lip gloss?! I wants it. Really I'd be happy with any of these though. Is the Laura Geller eye shadow or blush? Color wise I would think it's blush but it looks tiny.  I think my top picks are the purple lip gloss or either of the polishes. I liked the last Aurora Polish I received and I love that dark blue color.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Oct 5, 2015)

Ooooh I want either of those nail polishes!!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 6, 2015)

That doesn't look real to me at all. Lol. Terrible picture. The print is written in paint with a mouse. The mica shadow is all scratched up. Everything about that picture is unprofessional. Is it just me?


----------



## Ashley Losie (Oct 6, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> That doesn't look real to me at all. Lol. Terrible picture. The print is written in paint with a mouse. The mica shadow is all scratched up. Everything about that picture is unprofessional. Is it just me?


Nope I thought the same about the mica. I'm kind of wondering if the next one is going to be really clean and fancy to go with the alter ego theme, or maybe they just ran out of time. I don't know but you're not alone in thinking that!


----------



## Ashley Losie (Oct 6, 2015)

Early Access is up!

Bag 1:

Dr. Brandt Skincare microdermabrasion. Getting this in birchbox too -.-

theBalm liquid lipstick

Tweezers

Delectable coconut &amp; cream nourishing hand cream

Dose Nail polish

Bag 2:

Aurora Gel effect nail polish

theBalm liquid lipstick

Peter Lamas Exfoliating Pumpkin facial scrub. Interesting.

Skone cosmetics eyeliner

Delectable coconut &amp; cream nourishing hand cream. 

Overall I'm pretty excited. I love my bag 2 this month.


----------



## Saiza (Oct 6, 2015)

Ugh I knew I wouldn't be lucky enough to get the Laura Geller, but I'm getting the Balm liquid lipstick which is a miracle, I never get lipsticks or lip glosses. Also getting It Cosmetics mascara, Coastal Scents eye liner, Ayres hand cream and Lavanila rollerball perfume. So not as horrible as normal but still wish I would've gotten the Laura Geller blush instead of the eyeliner or mascara or hand cream. I keep saying I don't use eyeliner pencils yet they keep sending them to me.


----------



## ChullBird (Oct 6, 2015)

Got rid of facebook...so no early access for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Oct 6, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> Got rid of facebook...so no early access for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I use the app and underneath the Fb share button it says "My friends don't wear makeup" I always click that so it doesn't share to my fb but I still see my early access. Idk if it pops up without fb synced though.


----------



## ChullBird (Oct 6, 2015)

Abbigailnb said:


> I use the app and underneath the Fb share button it says "My friends don't wear makeup" I always click that so it doesn't share to my fb but I still see my early access. Idk if it pops up without fb synced though.


Good call. That totally worked. Thanks!


----------



## ChullBird (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm gettin' the blush, ya'll....and a f'ing black eyeliner....AGAIN.

But really:

The Balm liquid lipstick (yay!)

Laura Gellar Blush (yay!)

Coastal Scents black eyeliner (yuck)

Nourish Organic Argan face serum (yuck)

Balanced Guru body scrub (yay?)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 6, 2015)

Three month's in a row of eyeliner.

I'll make a swap's thread in a moment.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 6, 2015)

Swap your unloved items here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138160-ipsy-october-2015-swaps/


----------



## Saiza (Oct 6, 2015)

I get eyeliner nearly every month it seems and I don't use it at all. I don't know how to get them to stop sending it to me.


----------



## crescentmoon (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm happy. I always get the 50/50 product I already have like the smashbox primer that one month. I got the liquid matt instead of the manizer which I have duplicates of so refreshing. I got the shader brush and the it cosmertics mascara which I like the look of the brush. And the mixed bag portion is the argan serum and hand lotion


----------



## artemiss (Oct 6, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I get eyeliner nearly every month it seems and I don't use it at all. I don't know how to get them to stop sending it to me.


 I have the same problem with lipstick! I can't wear most formulas, they break my lips out, yet EVERY MONTH I seem to get them, despite that not being an item checked on my quiz. :angry:


----------



## Saiza (Oct 6, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I have the same problem with lipstick! I can't wear most formulas, they break my lips out, yet EVERY MONTH I seem to get them, despite that not being an item checked on my quiz. :angry:


I wish I could swap quizzes with you lol. I would love to get lipsticks or lip glosses and rarely get them.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so happy I like every item this month. That never happens. :wub:

Balm- Meet matt lip gloss - already have cindy-loumanizer from Birchbox .

Aurora gel- always like nail polish, never tried gel

Purlisse BB cream- always need this

Dr. Brandt scrub- got this in Birchbox, love it but would never fork over $80 for a full size

Be Delectable hand cream- was so mad about missing this last time  I almost bought a bottle at kohls for $5


----------



## sarahtyler (Oct 6, 2015)

My Bag:

Eva NYC hair mask 

LeeAnni Eco serum

Tarte lipsurgence gloss

Emite Makeup tweezers

theBalm Mary Loumanizer

I love getting hair masks/deep conditioners - I have long wavy/curly hair that gets frizzy/dry easily. I'll try the serum. 

I can take or leave the lipsurgence gloss. I have the lip crayon version of the same thing, and it's pretty, but I don't wear glosses very often.

My emite lash curler was one of the damaged ones. I am not interested in these tweezers. I guess I can throw them in the first aid kit.

I love Mary Lou, but I already have a full size and was really hoping for the liquid lipstick. 

*heavy sigh*


----------



## 3Babydolls (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey gang  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Back after a long(ish) Ipsy break. 

Looks like I am getting:

-AYRES hand cream

- Aurora nail polish 

- TheBalm liquid lipstick (damn! was really hoping for the lou manizer)

- Crown concealer brush

-Vasanti Brighten up!  (YESSS!!!)


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm getting:

Meet Matt(e) liquid lipstick- looking forward to this. I love theBalm! Hopefully the shade is flattering on me. I like nude and rose shades so chances are good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kbshimmer gray nail polish- Yippee!!! I wanted this when I saw the spoiler last night. Perfect surprise for my birthday glam bag!

Coastal scents eyeliner- I now have enough black pencil eyeliners to use for firewood this winter.

Nourish Argan face serum- I'll give it a try. The eye cream I got from them was unremarkable.

Lavanilla rollerball- I hate getting perfume because I never wear it but I love this brand and vanilla is one of my favorite scents. I think I'll actually like this!


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Oct 6, 2015)

sarahtyler said:


> My Bag:
> 
> Eva NYC hair mask
> 
> ...


----------



## laura10801 (Oct 7, 2015)

My two accounts


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Oct 7, 2015)

Dang I thought the Dose was purple lip gloss but it’s a nail polish. I also see that the Laura Geller is a blush and not shadow. 
 
This is what I’m getting in my bag-
 
Ayres Ipsy Exclusive Pampas Sunrise Hand Cream- I'm happy with hand cream as long as it doesn't smell awful. I like fruity smells but I don't care for patchouli. 
 
Coastal Scents Xpress Line Cosmetic Pencil- I found this to be the most disappointing part of my bag. Compared to the Skone it's just bleh, in both brand and color. I will try it though.  Hopefully it's of decent quality. 
 
Tarte LipSurgence – This is sort of interesting in a gimmicky kind of way. It wasn’t my top pick as I was hoping for nail polish but it wasn’t my bottom pick either. I’m happy enough with it. 
 
Nourish Organic Pure Hydrating Argan Face Serum- I more or less have a routine I like already and am weary about adding new things to it. I like that this is hydrating though. My skin has already started getting chapped and winters not even here yet! 
 
theBalm Cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer- I didn’t really have a preference between this or the lipstick. Although I love matte lipstick and the color was definitely something I would wear I don’t really have much in the highlighter department. 
 
I’m sad about not getting any of the nail polish. I really wanted the Aurora. I also thought the gray was pretty. As far as the Dose goes it’s in a pill shaped form right? So does that mean the bottom won’t be flat? I would find that aggravating. I’m also sad about the Skone. I loved the last liner I got from them and purple liner works great for me (natural red hair and green eyes so really everything purple works for me lol). I’ve wanted to try the Touch in Sol brow pencil but seeing as it was only offered in one dark color I’m glad I didn’t get it. The Girlactik Beauty Precise Marker Liner also looks great. I work best with marker type liners. Not sure if it’s because they are easier to use in general or because I’m used to inking in my art work. The pumpkin face scrub is very October. I guess they put that and all the purple in for fall.  Overall my bags alright I will probably use three out of five products. It’s not the best bag but not the worst either.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 10, 2015)

I totally forgot about Ipsy this month. I just looked today because I got an email saying it had shipped (yay!)

I'm getting: (warning not so yay)

 -Mica Beauty Cream Eyeshadow in Bronze. When will these only beauty box brands die? I mean I guess this is okay and I'll probably use it since I like cream shadow, but meh.

-Emite Professional Slant Tweezers. These will go in the first aid kit, since I have no use for tweezers. I might also gift them. Really no clue, but they aren't useful at all for me.

-The Balm Meet Matte Hughes Lipstick! I'm definitely happy to have gotten this instead of the highlighter, but The Balm is just meh to me and this color looks very pink so probably another meh.

-BWC Hand and Body Lotion. I've seen spoilers and this looks huge! I also like this brand and use tons of lotion so at least I'll be happy to use it.

-Peter Lamas Exfoliating Pumpkin Scrub. Whoo! Super excited about this! I'm obsessed with pumpkin and I never get the cool face products so this is a win!

Overall there is 2/5 products I'm excited for! One product I'll use eventually and one probably 2 that I'll give away. I'm usually cool with ipsy as long as my bag is 3/5 but this one is really awful and I'm thinking of cancelling. Unfortunately I redeemed points so I'll have to wait until after November.


----------



## ChullBird (Oct 11, 2015)

I wish Ipsy (and other sub boxes) would stop sending out black eyeliner...at least for a little while. I have received 3 black liners from sub boxes this month, and two last month. I don't wear black eyeliner. In the event that another color is an option...I never ever get it.

Then again, I guess it doesn't matter because no matter what they do someone will be unhappy.


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 11, 2015)

ChullBird said:


> I wish Ipsy (and other sub boxes) would stop sending out black eyeliner...at least for a little while. I have received 3 black liners from sub boxes this month, and two last month. I don't wear black eyeliner. In the event that another color is an option...I never ever get it.
> 
> Then again, I guess it doesn't matter because no matter what they do someone will be unhappy.


This is how I feel about face masks and I know some people LOVE them. I don't, and I keep getting them. Face scrubs and cleansers I'm okay with but its the masks, sheet and otherwise, that I just can't deal with.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm getting:

Mica eyeshadow in bronze (idk we will have to see how it looks)

Dr Brandt microdermabrasion (I've got this before and like it)

The Balm liquid lipstick (yay)

Delectable hand cream (sounds yummy!)

PurLisse BB tinted cream (meh dont like Purlisse)

Overall, not a bad bag this month!


----------



## Queennie (Oct 12, 2015)

Ah Ipsy, I really need to cancel you but at the same time I feel as though I could never for only $10 a month!

This is what I am getting:

theBalm Meet Matt(e) Liquid Lipstick - Glad about the shade! Hopefully this does not dry out my lips too much, and for some weird reason I keep on thinking that I already have this product _(Update: Looked in my collection and saw that it was TheBalm Read My Lips Lipgloss in "BAM!", so super excited about this one!)_

Beaut Without Cruelty Lotion - Eh, I already have more than enough lotions (and if it will not have a scent, why even bother to keep it? This one is def going in the swap pile)

Skone Cosmetics Eyeliner - Like how this is a twist up, and that the color is plum (helps bring out my green eyes), I just hope the formula is good!

Nourish Organics Serum - Oh no!!! Everything I have from this brand has smelled so bad, I think this one is going in the swap pile before I even open it

IT Cosmetics Hello Lashes Mascara - Super excited for this!! Just saw a review on it and it looked amazing, can't wait!

So, it comes down to this

Super excited about: 1 2

Excited about (?): 2 1

Not excited about at all: 2

So I guess for Ipsy this month was OK good! Good enough at least to not make me cancel yet!


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Oct 12, 2015)

Queennie said:


> Skone Cosmetics Eyeliner - Like how this is a twist up, and that the color is plum (helps bring out my green eyes), I just hope the formula is good!


I received a Skone eyeliner last October and loved it! I got the Tattooed Waterproof Eyeliner which is a marker type eyeliner instead of a pencil but I thought the quality was pretty great. I wasn't lucky enough to get one of these in my bag this time (or any of the pretty dark colors for that matter). I'm still hoping they post some things from this bag in the points section.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm happily surprised with my bag.

Bag itself: no thanks

Mica cream shadow: this saved it for me and might even be why I keep this sub yet another month. It's perfect for fall and stays put with no creasing so far and no primer.

Delectable hand cream: nice 2 oz size. It's sealed so I'm going to wait to open it.

Pulisse bb cream: small sample .34 oz. it's sealed so I'm also waiting to finish other BB creams.

Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion: I've decided to stop these types of treatments and now I have 2 of these so this won't get used by me but it has a nice value so I'm ok.

Balm lipstick: smells so good! I want to eat it. Nice color for fall. Feels sticky though. Not my fav.

I was almost definitely cancelling so I cashed in all my points. I'm going to have to look at all my past bags and do a pro con cause $10 alone isn't bad but I'm keeping birchbox and it adds up.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 14, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I'm happily surprised with my bag.
> 
> Bag itself: no thanks
> 
> ...


Bag twins! I'm excited to try the Mica eyeshadow! Thanks for the review!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 15, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> Bag twins! I'm excited to try the Mica eyeshadow! Thanks for the review!


Your welcome! I used my finger to apply. Since then I also blended it with mattes and it blended well but some was lost so I reapplied with my finger so it stayed dramatic. I think I like it because it is a dry formula and that is probably why it stays put. It stayed all day, even after hiking.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ipsy has this in their point rewards section right now! Oh how I WISH I had the points for this! Lol 


1500 pointsColourPop

Forever Freshman Super Shock Shadow Set


----------



## sarahtyler (Oct 16, 2015)

mrscollinsbaby7 said:


> Ipsy has this in their point rewards section right now! Oh how I WISH I had the points for this! Lol
> 
> 
> 1500 pointsColourPop
> ...


I just saw that too and cried a little. I have been thinking about buying that set but holding back because I really don't need any more shadow and I really do need to clean out my makeup collection a little. I wouldn't feel bad if I was spending points rather than $$ on it.


----------



## kayla0906 (Oct 20, 2015)

I am really in love with my bag this month. 

The cream eyeshadow is a DREAM to put on (and it stays!), the rollerball scent is heavenly, and I've fallen so in love with the matte lipstick, I've already bought two full sized ones! The hand lotion and the tweezers are definitely things I can always use too, so I'm super happy this month!


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Oct 23, 2015)

I got...

Eva NYC Hair Mask

Peter Lamas Exfoliating Pumpkin Face Scrub

The Balm Meet Matt(e) Hughes Liquid Lipstick

Emite Makeup tweezers

IT Cosmetics mascara

Overall a pretty decent bag. The liquid lipstick and mascara are worth it alone. I was a little disappointed that the shade of lipstick is almost the exact shade of my lips, but I'm going to wear it anyway lol.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 23, 2015)

nicoleleighbeauty said:


> I got...
> 
> Eva NYC Hair Mask
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna lie I've got some bag envy lol that is an amazing bag to me!


----------



## sarahtyler (Oct 26, 2015)

That's an awesome bag. Lucky you!


----------



## Sadicat25 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey girls... I'm new to this website. 

I am really disappointing with my bag this month. Would love to swap 4/5 products. 

Can I ask for swaps here or is there a specific area where swaps are published?

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 30, 2015)

Sadicat25 said:


> Hey girls... I'm new to this website.
> 
> I am really disappointing with my bag this month. Would love to swap 4/5 products.
> 
> ...


Here's the link to the October swap thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138160-ipsy-october-2015-swaps/


----------

